# How to schedule download??



## sagardani (Feb 9, 2008)

I've BSNL Home 500 plan which has unlimited download from 2am to 8am. Is there anyway to schedule downloading tasks (torrent) in this time? What I mean is- I will keep PC on and go to sleep. Can I schedule my download such that it will automatically connect and begin at 2am?? I will keep Bitlord open. So if theres some way to automatically connect to internet at 2am, download will also begin automatically. Is there any program for this?? Because I don't want to remain awake till mid-night.

Reply asap...


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 9, 2008)

if you are using u(mu)torrent then click on options > preferences > scheduler > click on enable schedular > select the boxes that fall within the 2am-8am section thruout monday - sunday

Also use "Auto power on & shut down" software to control the turn on and turn off of your system...


----------



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2008)

@sagar : check this tut Link

BTW whats your modem?


----------



## sagardani (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks dudes! Modem is provided by BSNL and I think this is model number: UT-300R2U


----------



## slugger (Feb 9, 2008)

i face no problem startin the download

d problem is *shuttin it down*

so i use *Banshee Screamer Alarm*

it simply shuts the computer down at the pre-determined - no configurations, freeware effective


*OFFTOPIC*

does anybody know of an alram clock software that can start playin mp3 files at a pre-dtermined time, preferably a *freeware* with the ability to play the songs in random order

i tried using Jake's Alarm Clock, but it seemdc not to work very well

*Any suggestions??*


----------



## napster007 (Feb 9, 2008)

is there a way to reboot ur modem on the scheduled time?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ I used a trick to diconnect and reconnect my modem ( MT882 ).I use the following 
to connect

```
*admin@192.168.1.1/hwhtml/status/st_ppp_connect.html?ImServices.rfc1483-0.1
```

to disconnect

```
*admin@192.168.1.1/hwhtml/status/st_ppp_discon.html?ImServices.rfc1483-0.1
```


----------



## napster007 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^but how to schedule it?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ use autopower on and shutdown .. the complete tut is there in the link which I gave.


----------



## Shaly (Apr 19, 2010)

sagardani I know a program that works all the other way around, you can schedule it to start uploading a copy of your files online while you're away, and you can also schedule more than one task to be run respectively, pretty much cool huh? although it's a backup software! but it has these amazing features, I'm a big fan, you can give a try (Genie Timeline)
Cheers
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=9484


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi there,
 Welcome to the forums. Please make sure you do take a peek at the forum rules when possible. Since the thread is a prehistoric one I'm closing it down.


----------

